

Looking for a "firehose" feed from Hacker News - davewiner

I want to tap into a feed of all submissions to Hacker News. I poked around looking for this feed, but can't find it. Does it exist? Thanks in advance.
======
vyrotek
A firehose doesn't exist. But, a few people have created API's which do the
page scraping for you.

I recommend <http://api.ihackernews.com>

~~~
ronnier
Soon I'll also be providing the entire hn database for download. I have the
db, but I have bandwidth concerns. Anybody willing to work with me who has
bandwidth to share?

~~~
davewiner
Why not distribute it via BitTorrent?

~~~
davewiner
BTW, I'm happy to help with bandwidth, if I can. :-)

~~~
ronnier
Great! I'll email you when I get home. It's a 300 MB compressed XML file. 1 GB
uncompressed. Contains comments, links, postedby, dates, parentid, and so on.

------
spicyj
There's <http://news.ycombinator.com/newest> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments> for new submissions and comments,
respectively.

------
davewiner
Here's the feed.

<http://static.scripting.com/hackernews/rss.xml>

Converted from the API, very easy to do. :-)

------
BarkMore
I poked around and found this: <http://hackernews.com/rss>

